# Листез и грыжа прогрессируют. Что делать?



## ggtthh (11 Фев 2020)

Здравствуйте. 24 года, боли в спине мучают уже 5 лет. Лечился различными методами, лежал в стационарах, принимал множество лекарств, посещал массаж, занятия Бубновского, ЛФК в другом учреждении, различную мануальную терапию в.т.ч. миопрессуру в течении 8 месяцев. В итоге проблемы боли в спине и ноге остаются, частые обострения, невозможность долго сидеть. За все эти годы листез и грыжа увеличились согласно мрт в динамике. Просьба подсказать, что делать.


----------



## La murr (11 Фев 2020)

@ggtthh, Александр, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## AIR (12 Фев 2020)

@ggtthh, а можно попробовать снимки сюда выложить 🤔 . А то я с ядиском никак не дружу..


----------



## ggtthh (12 Фев 2020)

AIR написал(а):


> @ggtthh, а можно попробовать снимки сюда выложить 🤔 . А то я с ядиском никак не дружу..


Здравствуйте, добавил.



Добавлю ссылку на яндекс диск, там мрт всех отделов 
https://yadi.sk/d/LJrroXNAQ8R70Q


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Фев 2020)

Листез (псевдолистез?), грыжа диска.
Есть от чего болеть.
Опишите подробно, что и как болит?

Обычный рентген делали?
Рентген с нагрузкой в сгибании и разгибании стоя делали?


----------



## ggtthh (12 Фев 2020)

Рентген не делал никакой.
Болит поясница с отдачей в правую ногу по задней поверхности ноги до  пятки.  Также ощущается зажатость, напряжение  мышц поясницы и выше, в грудном отделе, зажатость также, спазм это называется наверное.  Бывает после сна зажатость мышц сильная, нужно расходится чтобы полегче стало. Слабости нет в ногах. Усиление боли бывает ,например, после поднятия тяжести даже небольшой, после того как посидел за рулём или просто после нахождения в положении сидя .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Фев 2020)

> ...Рентген не делал никакой.


Надо и надо с нагрузкой


> ..Болит поясница с отдачей в правую ногу по задней поверхности ноги до  пятки.


надо понять просто боль или корешковый синдром.


> ...Также ощущается зажатость, напряжение  мышц поясницы и выше, в грудном отделе, зажатость также, спазм это называется наверное.


Конечно. В грудном и верхнепоясничном отдел надо это устранить, а на пораженном уровне не трогать- заболит сильнее.


> ... Бывает после сна зажатость мышц сильная, нужно расходится чтобы полегче стало.


Расхаживание признак суставной проблемы, что и видно по снимку.


> ...Слабости нет в ногах.


Уже хорошо.


> ...Усиление боли бывает ,например, после поднятия тяжести даже небольшой, после того как посидел за рулём или просто после нахождения в положении сидя


То есть неправильно поднимаете тяжесть, неправильно сидите за рулем и вообще.
Если не научитесь, то и операция не поможет.


----------



## ggtthh (12 Фев 2020)

Насчёт рентгена понял. Операция показана? Или нужно смотреть результаты рентгена потом делать выводы?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Фев 2020)

Есть у меня заготовочка на такой вопрос!

Показания к операции определяются не снимками, а самочувствием и состоянием.

*Неотложные показания*, когда "писаем и какаем в штаны" и "кричим о боли" на фоне неэффективности интенсивного лечения). Вообщем-то тут врач вас должен уговаривать и объяснять, а не лечить (и лечить конечно).

*Плановые показания*, когда "до холодильника и до туалета доходим, а до работы нет". На улучшение вашего состояния до работоспособного отводят до трех месяцев 

Остались только *"профилактические"* показания, т.е. когда решение принимать вам.


----------



## ggtthh (13 Фев 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, понял. Насчёт операции можете сказать, как я понял без металла нет варианта?

Стоит пробовать радиочастотную денервацию ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Фев 2020)

ggtthh написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, понял. Насчёт операции можете сказать, как я понял без металла нет варианта?


Да, причем и сзади и спереди. Имхо.


ggtthh написал(а):


> Стоит пробовать радиочастотную денервацию ?


Если хотите попробовать лечится консервативно, то это часть лечения.


----------



## Галина Каримова (13 Фев 2020)

ggtthh написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, посмотрите пожалуйста тему https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/30415/ , снимки в сообщениях ниже. Просьба дать рекомендации


Здравствуйте, Александр



ggtthh написал(а):


> Просьба подсказать, что делать.


Рекомендую выполнить нуклеопластику межпозвонкового диска L5-S1

С уважением, Галина


----------



## ggtthh (19 Фев 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, подскажите,  пожалуйста, есть ли по снимкам мрт фиброз в мышцах? Я понимаю, что причина в грыже и листезе, просто нужно узнать, есть ли фиброз.


----------



## AIR (19 Фев 2020)

ggtthh написал(а):


> ощущается зажатость, напряжение мышц поясницы и выше, в грудном отделе, зажатость также, спазм это называется наверное. Бывает после сна зажатость мышц сильная, нужно расходится чтобы полегче стало.


На снимке видно, что позвоночник прямой как палка. Это может говорить и о тоническом напряжении мышц позвоночника,  вплоть до мелких, которые удерживают его в таком виде. Этому способствует "тонический" тип нервной системы, который держит мышцы в постоянном напряжении.



ggtthh написал(а):


> Усиление боли бывает ,например, после поднятия тяжести даже небольшой, после того как посидел за рулём или просто после нахождения в положении сидя .


Дополнительные тонические нагрузки  (и силовые тоже) усиливают и напряжение в мышцах с усилением болей.



ggtthh написал(а):


> принимал множество лекарств, посещал массаж, занятия Бубновского, ЛФК в другом учреждении, различную мануальную терапию в.т.ч. миопрессуру в течении 8 месяцев. В итоге проблемы боли в спине и ноге остаются, частые обострения, невозможность долго сидеть.


Попытки понизить мышечный гипертонус в какой то мере уменьшают напряжение,  но потом нервная система востанавливает патологический "статус кво" и все возвращается. 
Моё личное мнение: проблема длительная , противная и нудная, но заниматься можно.
По возможности снизить раздражающие нервную систему факторы - упражнения по Бубновскому отставить, они способствуют поддержанию гипертонуса. Только очень мягкие, плавные и понемножку. Всё на расслабление нервной системы. Избегать на первых порах длительных сидений-стояния и рывковых силовых движений. Интенсивный массаж и силовая миопрессура неполезны. 
Медикаментозно что-нибудь очень и очень легонькое для нормализации нервно-мышечной регуляции типа нервохель и спаскупрель.
Ну и ждать положительного результата.


----------



## ggtthh (19 Фев 2020)

@AIR, спасибо за рекомендации. Надо обдумать все. Подскажите,  по моим  снимкам мрт можно увидеть фиброз мышц ?


----------



## AIR (19 Фев 2020)

ggtthh написал(а):


> Подскажите, по моим снимкам мрт можно увидеть фиброз мышц ?


Предполагаю что элементы фиброзирования имеются, но разглядеть их вряд ли получится...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2020)

AIR написал(а):


> Предполагаю что элементы фиброзирования имеются, но разглядеть их вряд ли получится...


Один ответ на двоих.


----------

